# Maintain Muscle Mass on 2 Weeks Vacation?



## SGD1987 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm usually pretty religious about my gym routine - but this time I am going to be away from a gym and on vacation for over 2 weeks. I've made some good gains the last few months bulking up for summer and then cutting, but do not want to lose more muscle mass while I am away. How much muscle mass if any do you lose by taking off lifting for 2+ weeks? 

At the same time, I want to stay on the cut side and so avoid lots of breads/carbs. Overall in terms of exercise I'll have very moderate cardio every couple of days, but no access to the gym. Maybe some easy "lifting" routines every couple of days just to stave off muscle mass loss in the chest, shoulders and biceps are....any recommendations for out-of-gym lighter/maintenance routines in this kind of circumstance?

Any other "vacation" hacks to keep and maintain physique while off your normal routine for 16-17 days? It's going to be the height of summer when I return and yes I want to show off what I've worked hard for the last few months.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 21, 2017)

None if you eat maintenance


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 21, 2017)

You're overthinking it.  Just enjoy your vacation man.  You don't lose an appreciable amount of muscle in two weeks, unless you're in a concentration camp.  If you're that paranoid buy some bands and do curls, pushups, etc with them.


----------



## snake (Jun 21, 2017)

2 Weeks is longer then I go on vacation but here's my thought process for a one week vacation. It's factored in, so by the time I take vacation, I'm kind of beat up and need the time off. That being said, I view the time off as my recovery time. As for my diet? There's 51 other weeks in the year that I'll be concerned about my intake and cardio. We all work hard to be where we are at and it's not going to hell in a handbasket in a week or two. 

No one likes vacationing with a crossfit vegetarian, so don't be that guy.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2017)

What's more important? Gains or a vacation? Cancel the vacation bro and up the Tren for those two weeks. You'll be better off that way


----------



## SGD1987 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks. My thought on one week vacation is a little different than two. Indeed I am trying to factor in a "rest week" as one of those two weeks, but going over two weeks, I'd like to do something to stop muscle loss *if that's really an issue* after just 2, 2/12 weeks. Seems it's not.

Ecksrated, I'm not looking to make gains, only maintain....

Seems like maybe bringing along some resistance bands and doing a couple 30 minute sessions every couple of days is going to be what's going to make me feel the best, feel like I'm doing a little something at least.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 21, 2017)

Enjoy your vacation.  If houve been hitting it hard your body will thank you for the time off.  You're not going to lose anything


----------



## snake (Jun 21, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> What's more important? Gains or a vacation? Cancel the vacation bro and up the Tren for those two weeks. You'll be better off that way



You're not helping! :32 (17):


----------



## snake (Jun 21, 2017)

As for your losses; I can tell you for a fact that if I am at the top of my game and take a week off, it will be a solid month until I get back there, maybe even longer. Don't struggle with it, it will come back and then some depending on where you are at.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2017)

snake said:


> You're not helping! :32 (17):



Hahahaha I'm joking SGD enjoy your vacation man. Not sure where Ur going but just do some push ups and shit a few times a week. Or see if there's a hotel gym if you're staying in on


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jun 21, 2017)

Quality gains don't disappear in 2 weeks.


----------



## ron1204 (Jun 21, 2017)

just have less rest days leading up to your vacation and go harder in the gym. steady, quality gains aren't going to be lost in 2 weeks like AR said.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 21, 2017)

Lose muscle?  I hit that gym so hard all the up to vacation my body is begging for a vacation. 

Lose muscle. Shit I get bigger from all the eating I do while my muscles are repairing themselves.  Relax. Have a good time and eat. But eat clean


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 22, 2017)

Solomc said:


> Lose muscle?  I hit that gym so hard all the up to vacation my body is begging for a vacation.
> 
> Lose muscle. Shit I get bigger from all the eating I do while my muscles are repairing themselves.  Relax. Have a good time and eat. But eat clean



I do the same thing. When I know that I will have to take some time off for vacation, I always hit it hard for the weeks before. I have to be honest though. I always find myself in the hotel gym doing something once or twice even if it isn't much.


----------



## NoQuarter (Jun 22, 2017)

You'll be fine, enjoy your vacation!


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 22, 2017)

bang as many girls as you can. Cardio.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 22, 2017)

Solomc said:


> But eat clean



Why? What does this mean anyway?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 23, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why? What does this mean anyway?


 Basically, you wash your hands before your meals.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm on vacation now for a month .Nothing has to stop because of a vacation just find away to workout and eat


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 2, 2017)

So if your really wanting to work out on vacay or if its  the juice. I double up dose b4 i leave. Its not like your doubling weed brownies youll be ok as long as its not 1g of test.

About working out. If at a resort i work out at their gym.  Or i get a month membership at a gym where i go. I ask for the manager and tell then ny situation im visiting for a month and want to pay for a month there.
If for shorter stay. I ask for a 7day trial.


----------



## Solomc (Aug 3, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why? What does this mean anyway?


I fukking new you'd chime in here when you seen that. Lmao.

"I wash all the dirt off my Foods in the shower before eating". - Pillar of Balance


----------

